# Free Printable Targets created by AT users



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Here are Targets created by ArcheryTalk users that you can download and print. Thanks to everyone that is submitting them.
Click on the image to view Target and print or right click on the target images and select "Save Link as" to save them on your computer to print later.

*Free Printable Target Main Page Click Here*


by Artin (8.5" x 11")



by Artin (8.5" x 11")





by Mike (8.5" x 11")





by Mike (8.5" x 11")





by Mike (8.5" x 11")





by Mark (8.5" x 11")





by Nicecotty (8.5" x 11")





by Dewclaw Archery (8.5" x 11")





by Dewclaw Archery (8.5" x 11")





by Dewclaw Archery (8.5" x 11")




Targets can be of almost any type. Bullseye, tuning targets, animals, targets like playing cards, or any other fun things to shoot at. For larger targets we plan to section them in smaller parts so they may still be printed from standard printers. We also plan to print a tuning target for members.

Send targets to [email protected] 

Archery Talk will send Free ArcheryTalk Mugs to the first 25 targets we choose to use. 



At News


----------



## MYMAXXIS (Mar 20, 2011)

by Dewclaw Archery (8.5" x 11")




by Dewclaw Archery (8.5" x 11")





by Dewclaw Archery (8.5" x 11")





by Dewclaw Archery (8.5" x 11")





by Dewclaw Archery (8.5" x 11")




Targets can be of almost any type. Bullseye, tuning targets, animals, targets like playing cards, or any other fun things to shoot at. For larger targets we plan to section them in smaller parts so they may still be printed from standard printers. We also plan to print a tuning target for members.

Send targets to [email protected] 

Archery Talk will send Free ArcheryTalk Mugs to the first 25 targets we choose to use. 



At News


----------



## Marine96 (Jul 16, 2010)

Are you going to roll out on a Harley or a Honda.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

There is another site that has these already...typical for rifle/pistol but they'll work just fine for archery...will see if I can find the link


----------



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

We are still accepting target submissions, and need your help! Remember, Archery Talk will send Free ArcheryTalk Mugs to the first 25 targets we choose to use. Thanks in advance for your help.

AT News


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

I'd like to offer a suggestion for those creative individuals that may need a mug.

For me, and possibly some other mal-adjusted archers, the best target would be one with a selectable bull size with a 1" grid ghosted over all. For my purposes I don't need to use a bunch of ink to print the target. I'll either paste a TargDot in the middle or black it with a marks-a -bunch. 

I really like a gridded target so I can track the performance of individual arrows as well as compute group center.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for the targets, anybody have a 5 spot for sized for say 5 yards? Thanks again for the existing ones.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

NFAA targets send to above email


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Which one you talking about? I can make you one


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey mike, on the AT-target-vegas-scaled-half,

the inner circle is not concentric. :mg: :doh:

looks like the same thing on "quarter" too.

which circle should I aim at? :wink:


----------



## LINGUOLIZZARD (May 30, 2012)

I've currently got my 10 year old gifted daughter using her imagination to draw up a few fun targets. She's creative and has instructions to do outlines only to use less ink. Hopefully she will make a few dun targets for the rest of us to shoot at .


----------



## RickBon (Oct 6, 2017)

Awesome man, thanks. I've printed a bumch of them off!


----------



## Sir SickALot (Jun 19, 2014)

Tag


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Targets like these work great with roofing cap nails on targets like these.








http://www.thirdhandarchery.com/product.asp?PRODID=23


----------



## Orian (Jun 26, 2011)

Here's a couple of 1 spot vegas I made from Mikes ..


----------



## daleofmesa (Aug 22, 2015)

tagged for future use.


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

Sweet, thanks!


----------

